# X-i-m



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

As a benefit of the NGPP convention, I was shipped some XIM products. 

X-Seal and X-Prime Start (sounds like some hi-tech apps ).

As much as I listen and believe company reps, I would still like to hear some professional opinions as to what these are good for and what their capabilities are. 

According to the literature, these will do just about anything. 

what say all you ?

thanks


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Send em to me and I will get back to you. :whistling2:


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

I use the 400 Sealer/Bonder to prime difficult surfaces - glass, plastic, silicone caulking, etc. Works/sticks great.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Send em to me and I will get back to you. :whistling2:


Yah, you and PWG !!! I may have been born at night, but not LAST night. :no:



LA Painter said:


> I use the 400 Sealer/Bonder to prime difficult surfaces - glass, plastic, silicone caulking, etc. Works/sticks great.


Thanks LA, but I only have two gallons each of X-Seal and Prime Start


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

:laughing: Worth a shot.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> :laughing: Worth a shot.


Can't win if you don't play.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

For alligatored cracking paint surfaces - XIM peelbond works miracles. For newer failing paint surfaces with just latex coatings - not so much. I've used it's cousin, maddog, on factory primed door saches with brown colored primer. And a year later the maddog ripped the factory primer right off the wood - looked like balloons coming off the wood. Any of these products which includes finish paints like Durations that incorporates these technologies - I am very leery of their uses over newer paint finishes. I know a guy that says on an apartment building that Duration ripped off in sheets from all the windows. The technology is too good, if that makes any sense. 

To me - These products are great if you have a traditionally old home with a century of paint on the siding. Pressure wash, scrape, sand to desired spec - and then coat with these products. Garage doors won't peel forever using this stuff. But go and do a repaint using these products on any home that's less than 20 years old - proceed with caution!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Yes Daniel, they had sample board of the Peelbond at the convention. Looks amazing, if a little incredulous. I'd be letting others test it out before I used it on a job :whistling2:

But again, what I want to know about is the X-Seal (solvent base) and Prime Start (waterborne). Both say on the label :



> primes wood, plywood, drywall, hardboard, ceiling tiles, wall coverings, cured plaster, spackle, stucco and other masonry surfaces, as well as,other construction materials including: aluminum, galvanized metal, fiberglas®,PVC, and previously painted surfaces. It bonds well to hard, glossy surfaces.Sanding and deglossing are not required, but can generally help optimize adhesion.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I don't know about those specific products, we use to use xma/uma 400 or something - the stuff would stick to tile surfaces! Anything XIM makes is like glue in a can. I have incrementally introduced these products into my jobs over the years, waiting to see how they perform. As long as I see a little success than I will use it on a wider scope. It was really hard for me not to spot prime bare wood with oil primer. But more and more I got into it - I realized nothing really penetrates into cedar much anyways.

Right now I have two farmers porch tongue and groove ceilings that were peeling massively - that I scraped, power sanded, and didn't even oil prime - just coated the entire surface with XIM peelbond and another with Maddog. They both have been performing flawlessly - even though the tannin bleeds like crazy into the XIM, just one coat of California latex solid stain totally covered and hid the cedar bleed. More and more I think the oil primers are really brittle coatings that don't do much to lock in an old paint finish. I think we associate the quality with oil based primers because of the failures of the early latex primer formulations. A traditional latex based primer is still crap - heck I'd rather just use the newer selfpriming paints rather than latex acrylic primers. But these newer waterbourne coatings are insane.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

I was a little slow to warm up to peel bond but now I'm hooked. Used it on the last three jobs. 

I'm pretty sure it is glue in a can. Smells, looks and feels like watered down elmer's glue. What I would like to know is if there is any difference between the jasco easymask and the peelbond. They seem really really similar. I'm tempted to spray a window at my house and see if it peels like the easy mask does.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I doubt you will get peelbond off of glass.


----------



## Primer Guy (Apr 20, 2007)

Peel Bond needs to be off the glass in 24 hours otherwise you are going to have problems. X-Seal and Prime Start are professional grade alternatives to 123 and Cover Stain.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Does it level and apply like any other primer?


----------



## SWGuy (Jun 26, 2009)

There is an additive for XIM products to stop tanin bleed. It is a small bottle that can be added to any of thier primers. It has worked really well even on "fresher" cedar. XIM products are great. I have yet to come across an issue with any of them. As for the two products that you are talking about, I have yet to see them. With that said if it had XIM on the label, I would say that it is quality.


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

Several years back XIM was touted as perfect for pre painting mica cabinets. Of course it didn't work and they reformilated it againa and again. Just wanted to know if anyone ever came out with something that actually held up over mica? thanks, pd


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

PressurePros said:


> Does it level and apply like any other primer?


Peel bonds doesn't level very good at all. If you use them on an areas that you don't want brush marks, or at least the top coat will cover the brush marks don't use them.


----------



## Primer Guy (Apr 20, 2007)

If you are getting a lot brush marks with Peel Bond it may be how you are applying. It is not meant to brushed out like a normal primer. The best brush technique can best be described as a "glop and top" where you brush it like you are icing a cake. That being said, the product is not a super smooth finish type product. Spray will give you a better surface.

XIM 400W is the best primer for cabinets including Formica. Incredible adhesion after product has cured. Be sure product is cured (2-5 days) before rough use.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I was given a 5 Gal. of XIM Prime Start for demo today, about the same price as Zinsser 123. Supposed to be a stain blocker we'll see


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Well, I've solidified my opinion of X-I-M, and it has nothing to do with the performance of their products, but for how one secretary shared a private email of mine with Jack Ford and for how he complained to the NGPP about that email.

Long story short, the repercussions did much damage.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Who is Jack Ford???? Google turns up a bunch of them.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Jack used to be Zinsser's rep to organizations like PDCA and NGPP. When RPM merged Zinsser under Rust-o-leum Jack was canned. He now works for X-I-M hawking their products to his old contacts.

He is one of the ultimate sales personalities.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> Well, I've solidified my opinion of X-I-M, and it has nothing to do with the performance of their products, but for how one secretary shared a private email of mine with Jack Ford and for how he complained to the NGPP about that email.
> 
> Long story short, the repercussions did much damage.


 

Really? I cannot imagine what happened there, do tell, please:whistling2::jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Now Chris, you know it's not wise to encourage me 

Also, even with the ridiculous turn of events, I still have this strange sense of decency not to air NGPP's dirty laundry in public, member or not. 

Also, I fear if I presented one little detrimental fact that was not provable in a court of law, some misguided personage may try to make a federal case out of it.

But, my sense of irreverence will allow me to post this with the disclaimer that any semblance to a real person living or dead is sheer coincidence. This is but a caricature, not an actual photograph. A JOKE, if you will


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

XIM makes our primer for our permanent paint. Great stuff. We went out to Ohio and did a tour of the plant and had dinner with the owner, Dick. Great guys, great products! Their Chemist Juan is one of the top 20 chemists in the country.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Well, you know I was jokng anyway, but it is a tale to tell .:yes:
Who's the babe?


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Is she holding what looks to be his Hair Piece?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> Who's the babe?


The picture was altered to protect the photographer from libel . The head came from some celeb shot on line






premierpainter said:


> Is she holding what looks to be his Hair Piece?


That's what it appears to be, but appearances can be deceiving in this digital world :whistling2:


----------

